# Tumor surgery scheduled - prayers appreciated



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many good thoughts and prayers for your boy. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Chance. 
Prayers his surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts are being sent out for Change. I hope his surgery goes well and that he will be in the clear and heal very quickly.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tons of positive thoughts being sent to you and Chance.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck with the surgery and for a hassle-free recovery for Chance.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for a successful surgery and quick recovery for Chance. I've had four goldens and they all had benign and/or malignant lipomas removed and all did very well with surgeries. Excellent news that his pre-operative xrays were clear. Get a good night sleep tomorrow! Chance is very handsome.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Chance.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you this morning and sending more prayers and positive thoughts for a successful surgery and quick recovery for chance.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Chance is a handsome dude and I am sure he is an extension of yourself and family. We are thrilled of his outlook for success and we are sure to keep him in our prayers for a successful operation. Let us know what you know after he is has had some time to recover.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Keeping Chance and you in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and Chance today and hoping for good news shortly!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Tumor removed -surgery went well*

Prayers answered. Chance's surgery went well - no surprises. Dr said Chance tolerated the anesthesia well with no arrhythmias. Dr also felt he got good margins. Pathology will tell if radiation is indicated afterward. I got the feeling this is more of a remote possibility but he mentioned that it is possible.


We should be able to bring Chance home tomorrow. Can't wait to get him home.

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad that surgery went well. It must be very quiet at your place tonight. Hope the test results come back good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Chance's surgery went well, prayers the test results are good. 

I know you'll be glad to have your boy back home. 
Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah Chance!! I have a feeling he will surprise you and you'll need to remind him from time to time that he just had surgery. Thank you for letting us know things went well.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy for you and Chance to have such good news.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> My 10 year old Chance is having a tumor removed on Tuesday. He's prone to cysts and he also has 2 lipomas. It's a routine check we see the vet for quite often.
> 
> Unfortunately, this newest one on his upper chest has to come out. Our primary care vet recommended the surgery be done at the specialist because of where the tumor is located and because the surgeon is in the same specialists "group" as Chance's cardiologist. So the doctors coordinated tests last week and the good news is this is not a mast cell tumor which had been suspected. Plus the x-rays and MRI showed all of Chance's organs and lungs are all clear. The tumor is cancer but the pathology report showed it is a slow-growing type that has a lower tendency to metastasize which is lucky. Chance's heart tests were good so his cardiologist gave the go-ahead for surgery.
> 
> ...


Sending Golden Vibes !!!!!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Chance is home - surgery went well*

Chance is back home and resting comfortably. Its a long incision - about 8 inches in length - but looks good. Dr feels he got good margins. 

I took off from work so do not have to go in until Monday. He is getting around good - activity needs to be kept to a minimum. I think it's the usual post-surgery instructions. Chance is a good patient.

We are so happy to have our boy back home. 

Thank you for all the good thoughts, vibes, and prayers which were received loud and clear here in NY. They worked!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Chance is home and doing well and that you were able to take off and be home with him. He'll like having you there and it gives you peace of mind to be with him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to have him back home, isn't it. I am glad you are off, having mammy around will sure speed up healing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Chance doing?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> How is Chance doing?


 Chance is recovering really well. Dogs are so inspirational to me. He has a nine inch incision - I would be a basket case if it were me. Chance's appetite is great. He takes his meds like a champ. Lets me hot pack (warm pack really) the incision 4x daily. Wears his t-shirt without a complaint.

Good, good boy - and it has been great to be with him all week. I will do 3/4 days (short .75 days) next week. I just feel better not leaving him too long until the stitches are out.

Thank you for your thoughts, prayers, and caring.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Good to hear he's doing well. What a sweet and strong trouper he is.... and I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the love and care you give him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

KKaren said:


> Good to hear he's doing well. What a sweet and strong trouper he is.... and I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the love and care you give him.


Here is a picture of Chance 1 day after surgery.
Yes - I adore him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great update, Chance is such a good boy.
Love the photo of him sleeping peacefully after all what he went thru.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Who wouldn't adore that sweet boy? I'm so glad to catch up and read that his surgery went well!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Wide Margins - Surgery Curative*

The post-surgery pathology indicated clean margins. The surgery according to the veterinarian should be considered curative!
To say I am grateful is a huge understatement. For now at least, things are in perspective. Our home phone and dsl went out on Monday. We have no cell service without a signal booster which requires the dsl to be running. So we had no cell service either. Verizon fixed the problem - a cut wire underground - yesterday so for 5 days we were without any phones or internet at the house. It really didn't bother me because Chance was healthy again and I kept thinking how the REALLY important thing had worked. So I hope I maintain this perspective on all problems to come.

Thanks to all who kept the positive thoughts and prayers coming. Every day is a gift as I know we all feel.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

YAY!!! What wonderful news! So happy for you and Chance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance*



goldy1 said:


> The post-surgery pathology indicated clean margins. The surgery according to the veterinarian should be considered curative!
> To say I am grateful is a huge understatement. For now at least, things are in perspective. Our home phone and dsl went out on Monday. We have no cell service without a signal booster which requires the dsl to be running. So we had no cell service either. Verizon fixed the problem - a cut wire underground - yesterday so for 5 days we were without any phones or internet at the house. It really didn't bother me because Chance was healthy again and I kept thinking how the REALLY important thing had worked. So I hope I maintain this perspective on all problems to come.
> 
> Thanks to all who kept the positive thoughts and prayers coming. Every day is a gift as I know we all feel.


I am so happy for you and Chance!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We are tickled to hear of Chance's progress. God is so gracious and He lets us know when it is time to hear good news. Keep us informed on him and thanks for standing in the gap with him. :wavey:


----------

